# Anyone Changed Address ?



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We are posting out the next issue of absoluTTe over the next few days. If you have changed your location in the last couple of months please let me know by PM or log into the shop at www.ttoc.co.uk and update your details.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Not had the the next issue yet and i haven't changed address.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

audimad said:


> Not had the the next issue yet and i haven't changed address.


Mine arrived today


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Not had the the next issue yet and i haven't changed address.


I know we sent yours because I ripped your address label in half by accident had to reprint it. :roll:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Still not here, hopefully it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've actually only posted them all today I'm afraid  Been a busy week at work and not been able to get time to sort it all out.

Should be with you tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2010)

Got mine today cheers 

Awesome write up by John on wheel allignment  Will be using it next week to finally get mine spot on


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Got mine as well this morning.  Looks good as always.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

It came today. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

